# Who will you be voting for in the General Election?



## Django Pony (15 April 2010)

Interested to see if your opinion has changed following the TV debate??


----------



## Django Pony (15 April 2010)

I thought Nick Clegg was quite good - he surprised me! I thought Gordon Brown sounded like a broken record!
I've always voted Conservative in the past, I need to do some more research I think.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (15 April 2010)

The debate hasn't changed my view at all  - turned over as I found it to staged and dull. My MP who I would normally vote for was involved in the expenses scandal and is standing again - I hope he gets kicked into touch along with all the others who lined their pockets with our tax money. Who is the 'national' leader is irrelevant when you have people like that standing locally.


----------



## Spudlet (15 April 2010)

Where's the 'I STILL don't know yet' button


----------



## Starbucks (16 April 2010)

I'm a still don't know, but probably conservative.


----------



## Django Pony (16 April 2010)

Doh! Didn't think to put an "I don't know yet" button on. Sorry guys.
​<<<<Hangs head in shame>>>>


----------



## Scheherezade (16 April 2010)

Lib D's. Our local conservative MP has SIX houses, and was horrific in the expenses scandal.


----------



## mrdarcy (16 April 2010)

Normally vote Labour but will be voting Lib Dem this year. Could never vote Tory and I really hope they don't get in - it will be a bad day for the vast majority of the country if they do.


----------



## SSM (16 April 2010)

The party that will overturn the hunting ban.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (16 April 2010)

conservative, Cameron deserves a chance, no chance with labour!


----------



## SJFAN (16 April 2010)

Lib Dem.  That was my intention even before I watched part of the debate.


----------



## Tally-Ho (16 April 2010)

I thought Clegg came over well, but then again he had the easiest of rides.
Brown was too busy trying to suck up to him, and Cameron let him off the hook.
I think the next two debates will be 'meatier' than last night's ( which reminded me a bit of the 'Meet The Chancellors' Love In on Channel 4 a few weeks ago).


----------



## lillith (16 April 2010)

Interesting that both cameron and brown changed their party line half way through on the firing of MP's concept though......

I have to say I thought Clegg wiped the floor with them though he was helped by the fact theu were more interested in attacking eachother than him.


----------



## T_K (16 April 2010)

I will never vote anything BUT Labour, just who I am and the way I was brought up. I would have to seriously consider whether I would stay in this country or not if the Tories got in...and we all know that Lib Dem will never win....it's a wasted vote IMO.


----------



## KatB (16 April 2010)

T_K said:



			I will never vote anything BUT Labour, just who I am and the way I was brought up. I would have to seriously consider whether I would stay in this country or not if the Tories got in...and we all know that Lib Dem will never win....it's a wasted vote IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same with conservative. Great Britain won't be  Great Britain for much longer if Labour have another term


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (16 April 2010)

I've only ever voted conservative in this country and the debate hasn't changed that.


----------



## cellie (16 April 2010)

KatB said:



			I'm the same with conservative. Great Britain won't be  Great Britain for much longer if Labour have another term 

Click to expand...

I think labour will only be voted for by immigrants, single parent mothers and  3rd generation unemployed.
Dont think labour has done anything to help regular labour force or ordinary working class as they should. Raising  minimum wage has meant  that small business  people like ourselves  have had to employ fewer  people  and do more hours.Conservatives  will probably get my vote.


----------



## T_K (16 April 2010)

cellie said:



			I think labour will only be voted for by immigrants, single parent mothers and  3rd generation unemployed.
		
Click to expand...

Oh well where are you slotting me in??? I'm as British as they come, full time employed with no children.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (16 April 2010)

SSM said:



			The party that will overturn the hunting ban.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, well, none of them in that case then 

I didnt see the debate as I havent got a TV, but always intended to vote Lib Dem   I am hugely depressed by the number of Tory placards around my area though (north Glos/south Herefordshire)


----------



## Cliqmo (16 April 2010)

BrambleandMonty said:



			Lib D's. Our local conservative MP has SIX houses, and was horrific in the expenses scandal.
		
Click to expand...

Same with our local Conservative candidate  I'm giving my vote to Lib Dem this year and- even if they don't get in- I hope the MASSIVE increase in their popularity will scare the be-gee-sus out of Labour and Conservative and cause some real re-thinks about their approach!!


----------



## T_K (16 April 2010)

Do you not think that voting Lib dem is a bit of a wasted vote? Although if you're either going to vote Tory or Lib Dem then go ahead and waste your vote


----------



## Donkeymad (16 April 2010)

SSM said:



			The party that will overturn the hunting ban.
		
Click to expand...

Voting because of one single policy is madness, sorry.
Anyhow, with the result of this Poll, I'm emigrating now


----------



## perfect11s (16 April 2010)

Sadly unless we have a chance to vote on  our relationship with europe, In a few years  who
we vote for will almost erelevant as most of our laws will be made by unelected bureaucrats
in brussels...


----------



## Cliqmo (16 April 2010)

T_K said:



			Do you not think that voting Lib dem is a bit of a wasted vote? Although if you're either going to vote Tory or Lib Dem then go ahead and waste your vote 

Click to expand...

How well the Lib Dems are doing is on the news as I type!! ...Granted they may not get in to power this time- or ever- so in that sense it could be 'wasted' but I genuinely believe Labour and Conservative desperately need to have their "2 horse race" complacency shaken out of them. As the Lib Dems have some valuable and sound ideas to contribute I believe they are the best party to vote for to achieve this, so I will be voting for them.


----------



## perfect11s (16 April 2010)

mrdarcy said:



			Normally vote Labour but will be voting Lib Dem this year. Could never vote Tory and I really hope they don't get in - it will be a bad day for the vast majority of the country if they do.
		
Click to expand...

  I guess  you must be on the dole or a pen pusher in local gov or quango !!! It wont be a bad day for anyone who wants to work or better themselves if we get conservitive rule..


----------



## SO1 (16 April 2010)

Labour for many reasons.

I think the with the recession on we need a government who is going to continue with public spending to provide jobs for people. Making savings in the public sector by making people redudant will not just affect services (NHS/Police/bin men/the people who grit your roads/teachers) but also mean more people out of work. Those working for the government spend their money on services and good provided by the private sector and if there are big losses in jobs in the public sector this will effect the private sector too as these people will not have income to spend on goods and services provided by the private sector so those companies may go under.

Additionally many people believe it was the greed of bankers that caused the recession and conversatives traditionally encourage and reward this sort of risk taking and greed that got us into this mess in the first place.

I do care about what happens to those less fortunate than myself after all not everyone who is unemployed is unemployed because they choose to be some really hard working people get made redundant through no fault of their own.

Though one of the things that does concern me that none of the parties really address well is youth crime and gangs - I don't know if this is poor parenting or just a result of high unemployment amongst young people who get frustrated.


----------



## perfect11s (17 April 2010)

SO1 said:



			Labour for many reasons.

I think the with the recession on we need a government who is going to continue with public spending to provide jobs for people. Making savings in the public sector by making people redudant will not just affect services (NHS/Police/bin men/the people who grit your roads/teachers) but also mean more people out of work. Those working for the government spend their money on services and good provided by the private sector and if there are big losses in jobs in the public sector this will effect the private sector too as these people will not have income to spend on goods and services provided by the private sector so those companies may go under.

Additionally many people believe it was the greed of bankers that caused the recession and conversatives traditionally encourage and reward this sort of risk taking and greed that got us into this mess in the first place.

I do care about what happens to those less fortunate than myself after all not everyone who is unemployed is unemployed because they choose to be some really hard working people get made redundant through no fault of their own.

Though one of the things that does concern me that none of the parties really address well is youth crime and gangs - I don't know if this is poor parenting or just a result of high unemployment amongst young people who get frustrated.
		
Click to expand...

Where is the money coming from!!???  however I do aggree about making workers  redundant, sadly when the public sector is told to cut costs the cleaners and usefull people are pushed out and the managers  protect each others jobs its the £30kplus jobs that need cutting, the clip board
and penpushing non jobs that blanket and blight normal working peoples lives  and buisiness with red tape, you only need to look at the jobs pages in the guardian to see the waste..
We are in a mess because of gordon brown and labour like the callahan goverment in the seventys  they  have spend more than the tax take and leave office with a messed up economy thats why there will be job losses.  The banks are a side issue that was badly handled by gordon first by weak regulation and secondly by a badly managed bailout that allowed   the banks to carry on as they see fit ie bonuses and treating customers with contempt,  wrecking the economy is in labours DNA  and always will be...


----------



## perfect11s (17 April 2010)

SO1 said:



			Labour for many reasons.



Though one of the things that does concern me that none of the parties really address well is youth crime and gangs - I don't know if this is poor parenting or just a result of high unemployment amongst young people who get frustrated.
		
Click to expand...

I blame labour and the over generous welfare state the that encourages a feckless 
lazy underclass to breed generation after generation of workless people this constant "help" 
isnt ever going  to improve lives it will just continue to fuel crime and  dependency...


----------



## daizylindsay (17 April 2010)

conservatives.


----------



## Selkie (17 April 2010)

Lib Dem our MP is very in favour of horses and always responds very quickly when I have asked him to support anything.  All the petitions etc on here that ask us to get our MP's support.  Its actions that count in my view not the 'promise' of a free  vote on hunting with dogs -  hope all of you who are voting conservate because of this issue are asking your proposed tory candidate how they would vote in a free vote


----------



## cellie (17 April 2010)

T_K said:



			Oh well where are you slotting me in??? I'm as British as they come, full time employed with no children. 


Click to expand...

You didnt quote my second line I dont think labour have rewarded  the ordinary workers, thats why they wont get my vote.
At the end of the day we are all free to  elect the party that we think will do the best job.
We have two small business and  labour  policies have crucified us.We have had to cut back on staff becasue of minimum wage and my husband is working nearly 12 hour day to keep afloat.Next thing to go will be my horseCan only speak from  experience.
This government has not helped the small business people and banks arent lending the money to keep them afloat to get over financial crisis.


----------



## Wishful (17 April 2010)

Just read the manifestos of the two I'm considering voting for (who also happen to be the two parties with a chance in my seat).

Not voting Labour, it's been proven time and time again that public spending does not bring an economy out of recession... and their taxes are all secretive and hit those on the lowest incomes proportionally hardest (NI, VAT, Fuel Duty all hit lower paid workers hard, these are the taxes Labour has raised/plans to raise most)

Badly torn between Tory and Lib Dem.  Read the Tory manifesto, and it all seemed a bit weak and wishy washy. Nothing I actively disliked, but nothing that I strongly agree with either.  Lib Dems have 2 points that I strongly disagree with.  Trident replacement theory strikes me as wildly optimistic, and I think that they may be short sighted in ruling out nuclear energy out of hand if it is so important to reduce carbon emissions.  All the electricity imported from France is nuclear, and it would be nice to know that we have our own in case demand in France goes up...  I'm not thrilled about their planned electoral reforms - all the PR systems seem to lead to hung parliaments and messy coalitions where the tails wag the dog, and as soon as you have a directly elected second chamber, the balance of power between the two chambers can get messy (US Senate and Obama's health bill being an obvious recent example).  That said our parliamentary system is less important to me than the other issues leaving me torn by a party I feel I maybe should vote for on a tactical level but don't really agree with, and a party I agree strongly with on a lot of points (especially raising the personal allowance - it's ridiculous to take money away through tax, and then hand it back through tax credits - totally unnecessary bureaucracy) but have major issues with others.

If I didn't feel strongly about voting, I'd be highly tempted not to vote as the BNP aren't standing in my constituency!


----------



## Selkie (18 April 2010)

T_K said:



			I will never vote anything BUT Labour, just who I am and the way I was brought up. I would have to seriously consider whether I would stay in this country or not if the Tories got in...and we all know that Lib Dem will never win....it's a wasted vote IMO.
		
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as a wasted vote.  100 years ago women were dying just so that we could have the right to vote


----------



## perfect11s (18 April 2010)

T_K said:



			I will never vote anything BUT Labour, just who I am and the way I was brought up. I would have to seriously consider whether I would stay in this country or not if the Tories got in...and we all know that Lib Dem will never win....it's a wasted vote IMO.
		
Click to expand...

 Its looking  increasingly like a vote for labour would be a wasted one !!! however nice it would be to see them in third place I would look and question some if not most of lib dems manifesto promises..they realy are loopy when you scratch the surface..


----------



## KarynK (18 April 2010)

I just think its a terrible shame that we should have to be thinking of the National picture and the wasted votes when we are essentially choosing our local representative in Parliament.  What we should be able to do is choose that person on their merits as a supportive local representative and how they stand on local issues and support and not have to worry how that will effect who occupies number 10!  

My old MP was very supportive and I got a personal reply and support in parliament for a lot of issues raised on this and other forums, sadly he stood down not for the money scandal but for something he did a while ago (allegedly) in his London flat, which all came out when he went for the job Nick Clegg has!!!!!  So we have a new Lib Dem standing this time round so will have to start reading and asking questions again.  I have always voted for him because he is so supportive of local issues and has lived locally for many years (he might even be local)   he is  not apparently up there to get his face on TV.  

That's why I objected to the Conservative candidate last time who was shipped in from elsewhere to stand as they thought they'd have a better chance of a win that way.


----------



## Tinkerbee (18 April 2010)

People seem to forget this isn't America... we aren't voting in Cameron, Brown or Clegg. We are voting for our LOCAL MP. I cannot stand David Cameron, but I will vote Conservative as our local Conservative MP is the best of the lot, and I agree with the way he's voted on numerous issues in the past. And overall I agree with more Conservative policies than any other party.


----------



## Scratchline (18 April 2010)

T_K said:



			Do you not think that voting Lib dem is a bit of a wasted vote? Although if you're either going to vote Tory or Lib Dem then go ahead and waste your vote 

Click to expand...

Here in Cornwall I will vote Lib Dem as always. It keeps the Tories out ( thinking back to their 15.3% interest rates the last time the economy was in trouble and THEY were in charge!!). We have the local,anti hunting Dan Rogerson going up against the Tory career politicion Sian Flynn lol lol She moved down from Surrey only after becoming Tory candidate. Bye again Sian!!


----------



## Quadro (18 April 2010)

I am a proud conservative voter and will never vote for labour!!!


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 April 2010)

hear,hear-Quadro. i have voted conservative all my life, like my parents before me, am proud to do so and hence will never vote for another party.


----------



## Scheherezade (18 April 2010)

T_K said:



			Do you not think that voting Lib dem is a bit of a wasted vote? Although if you're either going to vote Tory or Lib Dem then go ahead and waste your vote 

Click to expand...

Well actually, conservative is a wasted vote where I live - last election they only got 4% of the vote. We are expecting a landslide lib dem vote this year, as the entire town and area is full of lib dem posters and placards in everyones windows.

Nothing is a "wasted" vote. I don't believe in tactical voting, and could never ever understand it, or do it myself. It is completely un-democratic, and says a lot about a person. We have democracy and votes because it is supposed to be a way people can express their own views and beliefs. People are supposed to vote for what they believe in, not by who they think can win.

I would much rather someone vote UKIP after thoroughly researching party policies, and decide that they are against Europe/the euro (rather than the whole racism thing), than someone voting in a party they don't like, don't agree with and giving that party their vote. Madness.


----------



## Scheherezade (18 April 2010)

rosiefronfelen said:



			hear,hear-Quadro. i have voted conservative all my life, like my parents before me, am proud to do so and hence will never vote for another party.
		
Click to expand...

My grandparents were pro-nazi before the war, so going by your theory I should blindly accept my 'heritage' and start doing the two-step. However, luckily I now have the foresight to vote for what *I* believe is right, based on my own views and beliefs.


----------



## Scheherezade (18 April 2010)

(to continue my ranting!)

Saying that lib dems are a wasted vote and so voting for another party is like saying you can never win the lottery, so giving a stranger a pound to play instead.


----------



## rosie fronfelen (18 April 2010)

i will vote for the party i believe in, not just cos my parents did, we've clashed before so leave it be- ok?


----------



## Scheherezade (18 April 2010)

Fair enough, it was only the "I am voting conservative like my parents did and hence I will never vote for anyone else".

To me that sounded like you were saying that you were voting for the same party your parents did, and so you weren't going to vote for anyone else ever again. But I can see where I went wrong.


I don't really care who people vote for, as long as they truly believe in what that party stands for, be that labour, lib dem, tory, UKIP or green. For me, personally, a lot of the Tory policies go against not just my liberal beliefs, but my beliefs as a humanitarian. But yeah, that personal. (And that "voting for change" by voting "conservative" seems rather counter-intuitive).


----------



## flyingfeet (18 April 2010)

I am going to vote UKIP - if you think our expenses scandal is bad, you would really be upset if you knew what goes on in Brussels. 

Actually there are two things I really like - stop spending £42m per day on the EU, make our own laws and simplify everything. You will protect public jobs and save money

Then I like the flat % tax approach, I don't believe in CGT and I don't like our current system (and I'm a chartered accountant and understand it!) 

Sadly its the same old tripe from labour and torry, and the lib dems haven't got a clue. Basically all 3 will tax me more!


----------



## perfect11s (18 April 2010)

CotswoldSJ said:



			I am going to vote UKIP - if you think our expenses scandal is bad, you would really be upset if you knew what goes on in Brussels. 

Actually there are two things I really like - stop spending £42m per day on the EU, make our own laws and simplify everything. You will protect public jobs and save money

Then I like the flat % tax approach, I don't believe in CGT and I don't like our current system (and I'm a chartered accountant and understand it!) 

Sadly its the same old tripe from labour and torry, and the lib dems haven't got a clue. Basically all 3 will tax me more!
		
Click to expand...

  very well put..and as ive said before soon it will be  of very little reilvance who we vote for unless there is a vote on our relationship with Europe...


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (19 April 2010)

any of them but labour.

i was going to vote conservative, but his manifesto really put me off.... it was almost the same as labours!!


----------



## Sarah1 (19 April 2010)

I would say Lib Dem but I do think it would probably be a wasted vote regardless of how well they're doing at the moment.
Out of the other 2 main contenders I honestly can't choose - Gordon Brown doesn't do himself any favours and hasn't done very well so far but Cameron is a massive tool and it would seriously go against the grain to vote for such a man!
So in short - no idea!!!!


----------



## lillith (19 April 2010)

If all the people who thought about voting Lib Dem but decided was a wasted vote actualy voted for them perhaps they would win?


----------



## Scheherezade (19 April 2010)

if they could also give me a pound to play the lottery each week I might win


----------



## bahumbug (20 April 2010)

I think it has been really difficult....but I am not lured by the LibDem hype, I'm not that much pro-Europe, and I just am reminded how good an MP one of the candidates was when I was resident in his constituency, West Oxon, so, over to you for the country - go Dave! 
(P.S. Find all the inverted snobbery totally revolting, so do refrain if you're going to comment! )


----------



## Berpisc (21 April 2010)

Its times like this I really miss Screaming Lord Sutch....


----------



## skewbald_again (21 April 2010)

probably conservative, though in a very safe area so possibly ukip to make the conservatives realise how many people would like us OUT of Europe.
Voted Labour back in 1997, as although I knew we risked the rape of the countryside, I couldn't square my conscience with the Tories' overseas development/aid policies.
Though I didn't know how utterly, UTTERLY **** for the countryside it was going to be.


----------



## somethingorother (21 April 2010)

I think it will be conservative. But i am having major struggles with myself since i am very very strongly anti hunting and think it would be a disgrace to turn over a law which was made based on the majority of britains population's views, and took many years to put through. How this can be overturned 'in one day', based on nothing but Mr Cameron's blatent attempt to win votes... is pretty dispicable. However, i don't like any of the other parties, i find the lib dems a tad unrealistic, and i think david cameron would make a good leader and get our financial crisis a bit more on track. I wouldnt vote labour if you paid me a million pounds, and everytime i have to listen to that stupid scotish man speak it makes me cringe.

So Mr Cameron, i will vote for you and then i will be hammering on your door to stop you from making a big mistake. (no wish for a hunting debate on this thread, just explaining my inner turmoil over blasted may the 6th!)


----------



## Trolt (21 April 2010)

To be honest, as long as Labour don't get back in - I'm not as fussed.

I'm planning to vote Conservative, as I prefer the conservative policies. In the area I'm voting in (uni) it is very close Lib Dem/Conservative. Conservatives have always got in, but Lib Dems got in at last local election. Therefore my vote needs to be Conservative as I think a lot of this area will be Lib Dem.

I don't mind a lot of the Lib Dem policies, although I prefer Conservatives. I just think Cameron will make a much better leader than Clegg. 

If I was voting back home, Conservative is the only party to really vote for: they get in with massive landslides. 

I want Conservatives to get in, but I think the LibDems massive popularity this year may just shake them up a little bit that it's not the two horse race they seem to blazenly presume it is.


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 April 2010)

cellie said:



			I think labour will only be voted for by immigrants, single parent mothers and  3rd generation unemployed.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. Aside from the voting issue, my mother never asked for or wanted my father to walk out on her, or to have to go back to work full time almost the moment I was weaned, but she did and she is still working, she will probably work till she drops because she has forgotton how not to.
Not all single mothers are dole-bludging scroungers, thanks very much.


----------



## htobago (1 May 2010)

I was a life-long Labour voter from the first time I was old enough to vote in the 1980s until 1997, when I felt that Blair was taking Labour much too far to the right, abandoning the core values for which I had always supported them. So I started voting Lib Dem - and will be voting for them again this time. 

This means of course that I have never once in my life voted for the party that actually won!


----------



## Doncella (1 May 2010)

Labour have been trying to ruin this country, the United Kingdom since 1945 and in the last 13 years they have practically succeeded.
A French commentator in the 1920's said 'Anyone who is not a socialist under the age of 20 hasn't got a heart, anyone who is still a socialist over the age of 30 hasn't got a brain".
As someone with a brain I shall be voting Conservative or UKip.


----------



## Tinypony (1 May 2010)

Very difficult I think, and I haven't decided yet.  I'm not comfortable with the Tory ideas about preferential treatment for married couples, or the fact that they intend to abolish free nursery places for 3 and 4 year olds.  But I like the idea that they might get business-like about sorting out some of the scroungers in the benefits system.  On the other hand, a lot of what Labour stands for scares me.  Oh, and the Lib Dems, when you read their manifesto some of that is pretty scarey.
So... on the fence still!


----------



## graliz (6 May 2010)

Definitely Conservative. This mad spending spree of money the Government doesn't have is crazy and must stop asap. Please vote Conservative


----------



## stacey_lou (6 May 2010)

Torries all the way, MR Cameron gets my vote.


----------



## MagicMelon (6 May 2010)

SSM said:



			The party that will overturn the hunting ban.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, thats THE reason I won't vote for that particular party!  My vote is between Lib Dem and SNP - cant decide.


----------



## monkeybum13 (9 May 2010)

cellie said:



			I think labour will only be voted for by immigrants, single parent mothers and  3rd generation unemployed.
		
Click to expand...

Only just noticed this thread as I'm too young to vote, but it's nice to hear that I would slot into the immigrant coming from a single parent family and part of a 3rd generation of unemployed if I was able to vote


----------

